

AngelList’s Naval Ravikant Says The Future Of VC Is In Smaller Funding Rounds - mirceagoia
http://techcrunch.com/2013/02/06/angellists-naval-ravikant-says-the-future-of-vc-is-smaller-funding-rounds-more-enterprise-and-hardware/

======
mirceagoia
What do YOU think?

